# And we've begun adding on to our existing shelter!



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

So since Nellie is due in a less than a month we've started getting things ready! Were adding a nice kidding pen onto the back of the original shelter. It's 4 ft by 8 ft. And adding plenty of toys to their pen. All this time I thought there pen was 100 sq. ft., but it's actually 1850 sq. ft. I suck at math..  So there shelter will be 64 sq. ft. And is separated in two sections, one for Laylie, Napoleon, and Yoshi. And the second part for when Nellie gets ready to kid.

Here's a diagram of it:

Side: 








Top View:









And here's some photos of what we finished last night.

















Were hoping to get it completed today. And paint it later during the summer. I've also agreed to take on 4 bummer lambs the week Nellie is due. This is gonna be a busy summer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lookin good! Yes, I would add window for sure, for light too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We added on to our barn 5 times. YEP, I finally decided I had to stop getting so many goats. They I would stall out the hay barn as it go lower in hay.

 We did add windows in a few of the additions, and I too would say to put them in. Even if you find them on Craig's list. That is where we got most of ours. 

Looks like your goats will be happy for sure.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes! I hope they will enjoy the new part! :wahoo:

We finished screwing it all together today, and were planning to assemble it tomorrow. We're probably only going to get the walls together, and we'll get the roof on a bit later.

I'm also going to go pick up a few hay feeders tomorrow, any that are better or worse?


----------

